# Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?



## CarpCrakc (17. Februar 2013)

Moin,
bei uns im Verein hat sich zwecks Schonzeit und Angelbestimmungen  einiges geändert.
Was ich doch recht gut finde.
Nur leider steht in der Gewässerordnung , dass Spinnfischen während der Raubfischschonzeit verboten ist.
Nur was bedeuted in dem Fall Spinnfischen ?
Es ist verboten mit Kunstködern zu angeln,das s mir klar.
Aber wenn ich mit dem T/C-Rig fische und einen Tauwurm anstatt eines Gummiwurms nehm , ist das dann immernoch Spinnfischen ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Moin,
> bei uns im Verein hat sich zwecks Schonzeit und Angelbestimmungen  einiges geändert.
> Was ich doch recht gut finde.
> Nur leider steht in der Gewässerordnung , dass Spinnfischen während der Raubfischschonzeit verboten ist.
> ...





Ja.

Das es immer wieder Leute geben muss, die Hintertürchen zum Raubfischfang suchen #q

Mir persönl. völlig unverständlich.

Vorschriften sind dazu da, umgangen zu werden |kopfkrat

R.S.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Dann muss auch konsequent jeder Angler, der mit Sargblei und Wurm Angelt seine Lizenz verlieren, wenn der mal beim Einholen ne Twitch Bewegung macht, oder gar das Einholtempo verändert.


----------



## Micha85 (17. Februar 2013)

In aller Regel orientiert sich sowas schon am Köder. 
Ich würde allerdings eventuellem Ärger aus dem Weg gehen und beim Vorstand nachhaken wie das auszulegen ist. 
Wenn dir der Gewässerwart sagt das es in Ordnung ist und die Aufseher dahingehend gebrieft sind bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Geschrieben auf einem Handy mit so einer ollen App.


----------



## JonasH (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Spinnfischen

Als Spinnfischen auch Spinnen oder Spinnangeln bezeichnet man eine Angeltechnik, bei der der Angelköder nach dem Auswerfen, durch Einholen der Schur[sic!], durch das Wasser bewegt wird und dabei die Bewegungen eines flüchtenden Beutefischs immitiert. vgl. Klick

Also wenn du dein Sargblei bewusst und zum immitieren von Beutefisch "einspinnst" machst du dich im Grunde genommen strafbar.
Wenn du unbedingt Barsche fangen möchtest nutz doch die gute alte Pose mit nem Wurm und lass das ganze treiben. Wo ist das Problem?
Solltest du (solltet ihr) Zander oder Hechte während der Schonzeit fangen wollen sollte man euch sowieso die Lizenz entziehen!


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

da gibt es eben keine einheitliche definition.
bei dem einen zählt es nict dazu bei dem anderen ja.
also müßtet ihr euch im verein hinsetzen und klar definieren was spinnfischen für euch bedeutet.

antonio


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Was sollen denn bissle daran verboten sein , einen Wurm durchs Wasser zu ziehen , um Barsche zu fangen ?
Wenn sich ein Hecht , an den Haken verirrt , dann kann dieser ganz leicht durch den EInzelhaken gelöst werden .
Nur um das klar zu stellen , ich will keine Hechte oder Zander damit fangen 
Dann werde ich morgen wohl mal beim Gewässerwart anrufen müssen und ihn fragen.


----------



## RedHead (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



antonio schrieb:


> da gibt es eben keine einheitliche definition.
> bei dem einen zählt es nict dazu bei dem anderen ja.
> also müßtet ihr euch im verein hinsetzen und klar definieren was spinnfischen für euch bedeutet.
> 
> antonio



ich denke auch, dass das der sinnvollste Weg ist

ansonsten Gewässerwart oder Kontrolleur befragen


----------



## Lorenz (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Was sollen denn bissle daran verboten sein , einen Wurm durchs Wasser zu ziehen ,* um Barsche zu fangen *?





> ...Nur leider steht in der Gewässerordnung , dass Spinnfischen während der *Raubfischschonzeit *verboten ist....



Raubfischschonzeit oder Hecht-/Zanderschonzeit?


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Wörtlich: Während der Raubfischschonzeit ist die Spinnangelei und das Fischen mit totem Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen verboten.
Dazu muss gesagt werden , dass der Barsch bei uns keine Schonzeit hat.
Was auch im "Regelbuch" steht 
Und zu was zählt jetzt der Wurm , der durchs Wasser gezogen wird ?
Egal ob als T/C-Rig oder am Haken mit Schrotblei .


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Was sollen denn bissle daran verboten sein , einen Wurm durchs Wasser zu ziehen , um Barsche zu fangen ?
> 
> wie gesagt es gibt keine einheitlichen definitionen hierzu.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Lorenz (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wörtlich: Während der *Raubfischschonzeit* ist die Spinnangelei und das Fischen mit totem Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen verboten.





> Was sollen denn bissle daran verboten sein , einen Wurm durchs Wasser zu ziehen , *um Barsche zu fangen *?


Wenn es eine generelle Raubfischschonzeit gibt, dann ist das was du machen willst, nicht ok. 


Selbst wenn es eine rechtliche Grauzone darstellen sollte, wenn du dich mit Dropshot etc. und Wurm auf "ich angel nur auf Friedfisch" berufst, sind deine hier geäusserten Absichten eindeutig und ganz doof sind die anderen Angler ja nicht. Damit wirst du dir dort keine Freunde machen, wenn die Raubfischschonzeit allgemein für alle Räuber gedacht ist und nur du dann meinst Schlupflöcher oder Grauzonen suchen zu müssen.

Eventuell hat man ja grade erst die Gewässerordnung verändert, eben weil da schon jemand meinte in der Raubfischschonzeit mit aktiv geführtem Wurm gezielt auf Barsche fischen zu müssen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Schön und gut 
Nur , was ist , wenn es nur eine Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander gibt ?
Und das als "Raubfischschonzeit" angegeben ist ? 
Was ich jetzt mal vermute.
In dem selben Heftchen steht nämlich , dass der Barsche kein Schonmaß oder eine Schonzeit hat.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

na dann ist das die raubfischschonzeit.
wie gesagt setzt euch im verein zusammen und legt klar und deutlich fest was spinnfischen ist.
dies ist im interesse aller.

antonio


----------



## Brot (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Hi, 
Ich sehe das ganz Eindeutig:
-Spinnfisch verbot in der Raubfischschonzeit -> Aktuell hat ein Raubfisch Schonzeit, also ist aktuell Raubfischschonzeit daher ist das Spinnfischen verboten.

-Definition Spinnfischen -> jegliche Art von aktiver Köderführung. Soll heißen es ist im Prinzip alles ausser Pose und Grundmontage verboten.

Grüße Tom


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Das erinnert mich stark an das Volk, das uns regelmäßig den Briefkasten zugemüllt hat. Der Aufkleber "Keine Werbung" wurde stets ignoriert. Ich habe dann den Austräger gefragt, ob er nicht lesen kann. Doch, das könnte er wohl, aber er bringt ja keine Werbung sondern Gratis-Wochenzeitschriften.

Was passierte? Wir haben dann ein halbes Jahr gesammelt und den satten Berg auf einen Schwups in das Büro des Verteilerverlages zurückgebracht. Das gab natürlich einen herrlichen Spektakel, wirkt aber bis heute nach. 

Wir haben saubere Briefkästen. Fragt sich nur, wie lange noch? Es gibt ja immer einen, der eine Lücke findet und dann wird zurückgeschlagen und so weiter und so fort.


Wer also mit immer neuen Spitzfindigkeiten versucht die Raubfischschonzeit, oder andere Bestimmnungen, zu umgehen, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er mal vor einer Closed Season, befristet komplett gesperrten Grewässern steht.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Brot schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich sehe das ganz Eindeutig:
> -Spinnfisch verbot in der Raubfischschonzeit -> Aktuell hat ein Raubfisch Schonzeit, also ist aktuell Raubfischschonzeit daher ist das Spinnfischen verboten.
> 
> ...



das ist wie gesagt deine definition, es gibt aber noch zig andere.
beim fliegenfischen kann ich den köder auch aktiv führen, ist das spinnfischen?

antonio


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Leute 
Bewahrt hier mal ruhig Blut.
Was meint ihr , wieso ich frag ?
Glaubt ihr wirklich , dass ich, meinen Schein zu verlieren und mindestens 3 Monate komplett gesperrte Gewässer riskier ?
Dann ruf ich morgen mal beim Gewässerwart an und frag da nach.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Leute
> Bewahrt hier mal ruhig Blut.
> Was meint ihr , wieso ich frag ?
> Glaubt ihr wirklich , dass ich, meinen Schein zu verlieren und mindestens 3 Monate komplett gesperrte Gewässer riskier ?
> Dann ruf ich morgen mal beim Gewässerwart an und frag da nach.



Das geht ja nicht direkt gegen dich, aber es gibt eben sehr viele Schlauberger, die meinen, ohne tricksen gehts nicht!


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Leute
> Bewahrt hier mal ruhig Blut.
> Was meint ihr , wieso ich frag ?
> Glaubt ihr wirklich , dass ich, meinen Schein zu verlieren und mindestens 3 Monate komplett gesperrte Gewässer riskier ?
> Dann ruf ich morgen mal beim Gewässerwart an und frag da nach.



hat doch keiner gesagt.
werdet euch einig im verein was erlaubt und was nicht erlaubt ist und gut ist.
und zwar eine definition, nicht das der gewässerwart die hat, der vorsitzende ne andere und der kontrolletie noch ne andere.

antonio


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Kontroletties sind die Gewässerwarte 
Wie gesagt , ich ruf an und schreib dann hier , was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## LOCHI (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Sers,
also bei uns ist das selbe schauspiel. Hecht u. Zander zu und Barsch keine Schonzeit. Hab letztes Jahr unsere Oberaufseherin angerufen und gefragt was is mit DS und Wurm. Kein Problem war die Antwort und das ist auch gut so! Und bevor alle gleich wieder los schreien, in dem Gewässer geht der Hecht+Zander am 15.02. zu. Im selben gewässer an ab Grenze zum anderen Verein darf ich bis zum 31.03. auf Zander wenn ich das will! Also solange sich die da oben net einig sind kann ich auch fischen gehen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Zumindest gilt in unserem Verein Spirolinofischen mit Maden nicht als Spinnfischen. 
Ansonsten würde wohl auch kein Anangeln mit vorherigem
Forellenbesatz durchgeführt werden.:m


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

*frag deinen verein*


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



> Aber wenn ich mit dem T/C-Rig fische und einen Tauwurm anstatt eines Gummiwurms nehm , ist das dann immer noch Spinnfischen ?


Klares Nein...
Moderne Angelmethoden wie Dropshot, Carolina- oder Texas-Rigs orientieren sich nach Ködern...
Wurm und Made gelten als Friedfischköder, also kein Spinnen, KuKö und Fetzen sind Raubfischköder, ergo Spinnfischen...
Ich geb's aber zu, ist ne verzwickte Sache...


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zumindest gilt in unserem Verein Spirolinofischen mit Maden nicht als Spinnfischen.
> Ansonsten würde wohl auch kein Anangeln mit vorherigem
> Forellenbesatz durchgeführt werden.:m



Das ist sowieso der letzte Mist, der komischerweise nur im Westen Deutschlands großen Anklang findet! Und Vereine wie der VDSF will den DAV mit seinen geilen Gewässerverbunden übernehmen.... Na dann gute Nacht *Prost*! Ich seh es schon kommen, dass diese aufgelöst werden und jeder seine kack-popeligen zwei Gewässer zur Beangelung hat und das war's. Dann wird auch in ein Baggersee völlig hirnlos Forellen besetzt, die nach dem Besatz eh auf alles beißen, was man denen vor die Flossen hält. Na, wenn das die neue Art des Fischens ist, dann möchte ich nicht mehr angeln!

Zum Thema:
Probier es mal mit Feedern oder mit ner Feststellpose auf Grund. Oder am Carolina gezupfte Made mit vorherigem Friedfisch anfüttern. Die Made musste aber im Vergleich zum Spinnangeln nur weniger Anzupfen. In flachen Frühjahrsgewässern ist das eine tolle Beschäftigung! Da gehen gern Raubkarpfen / -brassen dran und die liefern an Barschgeschirr nen geilen Drill. Die sind im Frühjahr herrlich verfressen. Ich dachte auch zuerst, dass Friedfischangeln...*gääähn*...langweilig sei. Aber jetzt freue ich mich jedes Jahr darauf


----------



## hf22 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist wie gesagt deine definition, es gibt aber noch zig andere.
> beim fliegenfischen kann ich den köder auch aktiv führen, ist das spinnfischen?
> MOIN, MOIN,
> Bei uns im Verein stand auf dem Fischereischein das in der Schonzeit das Spinnfischen verboten ist. Also haben einige Angler sich gesagt dann Blinkern und Twistern wir, denn das steht ja nicht drin. Jahr darauf haben wir geschrieben das das Spinnfischen einschliesslich Blinkern und Twistern und das Fliegenfischen in der Schonzeit vom 1.1 bis31.5 verboten ist.
> ...


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Hier geht es nicht darum , irgendeine Grauzone oder ein Hintertürchen zu nutzen , um das zu umgehen !


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



allegoric schrieb:


> *Das ist sowieso der letzte Mist, der komischerweise nur im Westen Deutschlands großen Anklang findet! Und Vereine wie der VDSF will den DAV mit seinen geilen Gewässerverbunden übernehmen*.... Na dann gute Nacht *Prost*! Ich seh es schon kommen, dass diese aufgelöst werden und jeder seine kack-popeligen zwei Gewässer zur Beangelung hat und das war's. Dann wird auch in ein Baggersee völlig hirnlos Forellen besetzt, die nach dem Besatz eh auf alles beißen, was man denen vor die Flossen hält. Na, wenn das die neue Art des Fischens ist, dann möchte ich nicht mehr angeln!
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Probier es mal mit Feedern oder mit ner Feststellpose auf Grund. Oder am Carolina gezupfte Made mit vorherigem Friedfisch anfüttern. Die Made musste aber im Vergleich zum Spinnangeln nur weniger Anzupfen. In flachen Frühjahrsgewässern ist das eine tolle Beschäftigung! Da gehen gern Raubkarpfen / -brassen dran und die liefern an Barschgeschirr nen geilen Drill. Die sind im Frühjahr herrlich verfressen. Ich dachte auch zuerst, dass Friedfischangeln...*gääähn*...langweilig sei. Aber jetzt freue ich mich jedes Jahr darauf


 

Worauf bezieht sich jetzt die Aussage "letzter Mist"?
Auf den Forellenbesatz, oder auf dass evtl. geschluckt werden durch den VDSF?
Ich selbst lehne beides ab (als Wessi).:m
Die Besatzkosten für die Forellen würde ich wesentlich 
lieber als Laichhilfen im Gewässer sehen.
Mit dieser Forderung auf Jahreshauptversammlungen habe
ich mit schon manch blutige Nase geholt.#q
Nur eines kann ich nicht unterschreiben, die Angler aus anderen Bundesländern sind mit Sicherheit nicht weniger 
Forellengeil. Sehe ich oft genug an FoPuffs in DK.


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Jose schrieb:


> *frag deinen verein*



...eben, verstehe die ganze Diskussion hier nicht!
Davon ab: Ich habe echt gerade ein De Javu...

Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr hatten wir genau!!!!! die selbe Diskussion schon mal!! :m


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Worauf bezieht sich jetzt die Aussage "letzter Mist"?
> Auf den Forellenbesatz, oder auf dass evtl. geschluckt werden durch den VDSF?
> Ich selbst lehne beides ab (als Wessi).:m
> Die Besatzkosten für die Forellen würde ich wesentlich
> ...



Das hat jetzt nix mit Ossi oder Wessi zu tun. Ich meinte damit Westen in Himmelsrichtungen gedacht . Im Rain Main Gebiet ists doch nicht großartig anders. Zumindestens kenne ich das von dort am stellvertretensten....


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Klares Nein...
> Moderne Angelmethoden wie Dropshot, Carolina- oder Texas-Rigs orientieren sich nach Ködern...
> Wurm und Made gelten als Friedfischköder, also kein Spinnen, KuKö und Fetzen sind Raubfischköder, ergo Spinnfischen...
> Ich geb's aber zu, ist ne verzwickte Sache...



das mag deine definition sein.
wie gesagt es gibt "tausend" andere.
es wird nicht überall rein nach köder definiert sondern eben auch nach aktiver köderführung zum beispiel.
und wenn ein bewirtschafter das so definiert, dann ist ds mit wurm eben spinnfischen.

antonio


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht darum , irgendeine Grauzone oder ein Hintertürchen zu nutzen , um das zu umgehen !




sehr gut. 
was sagt denn dein verein - wenn schon deine Fischereischein-Prüfung dir nichts bringt.


apropos: aber deine signatur solltest du den realitäten anpassen: bringt nix...
ja, ja, theorie und praxis...


			
				CarpCrakcs-Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> #6Ich bin auch weiterhin *FÜR*  die Fischereischein-Prüfungspflicht, um wenigstens einen  Mindeststandard an Wissen i d Anglerschaft zu sichern!Wer wirklich  angeln will, der macht sie eben & jut is´!




und ist eben nicht gut, siehste ja an dir selber...


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Wieso bringt mir meine Fischerprüfung nichts ? 
Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun ?
Hab leider noch keinen erreicht 
Versuchs morgen nochmal.
Es wird ja nirgends geklärt , was jetzt erlaubt ist und was nicht.
Wie ist Spinnfischen genau definiert ?
Ist es der Kunst- bzw. Naturköder(KöFi/Fetzen) , der aktiv geführt wird , oder zählt dazu auch der Wurm oder evtl. sogar 3 Maiskörner an nem Haken , die geschleppt werden (eher unwarscheinlich)??


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ...eben, verstehe die ganze Diskussion hier nicht!
> Davon ab: Ich habe echt gerade ein De Javu...
> 
> Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr hatten wir genau!!!!! die selbe Diskussion schon mal!! :m



Diese leidige Diskusion kommt jedes Jahr wieder auf, jedes Jahr wird wieder versucht mit irgendwelchen Tricks und Schönredereien ein Verbot (bzw. Gebot) irgendwie zu umgehen, ich könnte jedes Mal kotzen vor Wut weil jedes Mal die gleichen dummen Versuche kommen wie man ein solches Verbot am geschicktesten umgeht und Entschuldigungen für das gleiche niederträchtige Verhalten gesucht wird...
Vor allem vergessen viele Leute auch mal im JFS nachzusehen was da drinn steht... 

Eine DS-Montage ist ein System zum Raubfischfang, der Zweck einer DS-Montage ist der Raubfischfang - gibt es eine generelle Raubfischschonzeit, dann ist das eben verboten.

Wird sie doch angewandt, so umgeht mal vorsätzlich ein Verbot. 
Und das sollte beim Ertappen "gebührend belohnt" werden - so handhabe ich das bei Kontrollen. Keine Ermahnung oder _mal kurz den Finger heben_ - direkte Anzeige und Ruhe ist.

Wenn man einen Zander vom Nest wegfängt kann man den zurücksetzen - zu 90% wird er aber nicht zu diesem zurückkehren, damit gibt man die Brut den Feinden zum Fraß frei. Tolle Wurst, Hauptsache mal wieder schnell den Ego befriedigt...


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Diese leidige Diskusion kommt jedes Jahr wieder auf, jedes Jahr wird wieder versucht mit irgendwelchen Tricks und Schönredereien ein Verbot (bzw. Gebot) irgendwie zu umgehen, ich könnte jedes Mal kotzen vor Wut weil jedes Mal die gleichen dummen Versuche kommen wie man ein solches Verbot am geschicktesten umgeht und Entschuldigungen für das gleiche niederträchtige Verhalten gesucht wird...
> Vor allem vergessen viele Leute auch mal im JFS nachzusehen was da drinn steht...
> 
> Eine DS-Montage ist ein System zum Raubfischfang, der Zweck einer DS-Montage ist der Raubfischfang - gibt es eine generelle Raubfischschonzeit, dann ist das eben verboten.
> ...


|krach:*
Ich will kein Hintertürchen oder eine Grauzone ausnutzen , um auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen !!
Ich will lediglich Barsche fangen, die bei uns keine Schonzeit haben !
Hab es jetzt alle verstanden ??*|krach:


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Zander vom Nest wegfängt kann man den zurücksetzen - zu 90% wird er aber nicht zu diesem zurückkehren, damit gibt man die Brut den Feinden zum Fraß frei. Tolle Wurst, Hauptsache mal wieder schnell den Ego befriedigt...



Gibt es bei uns Gewässerbedingt nicht !!!


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@ Asphaltmonster: Lese halt erst seid letztem Jahr regelmäßig mit- aber nach dem einen fällt es MIR zumindest schon auf....#6

@ CarpCrakc: Merkste nicht, daß es völlig egal ist wie wer hier Spinnfischen definiert!!! Frag 10 Leute und Du hast 11 Meinungen!! Die einzige Definition die Zählt ist deines Vereins!! Willste sonst bei ner Kontrolle versuchen damit zu argumentieren, daß XYZ aus dem Anglerforum aber gesagt hat....


----------



## LOCHI (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> |krach:*
> Ich will kein Hintertürchen oder eine Grauzone ausnutzen , um auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen !!
> Ich will lediglich Barsche fangen, die bei uns keine Schonzeit haben !
> Hab es jetzt alle verstanden ??*|krach:



Bleib ruhig, können doch alle schreien wie sie wollen! Ich werd auch in ein, zwei Wochen mit DS+Wurm losziehen und dicke Barsche suchen und das sollte auch bei dir ohne probleme gehen. Steigt ein Zander ein dann geht er genauso zurück wie meister Esox und gut ist! Ich könnte aber auch ohne Probleme ganz legetim bis 31.03. Zander fischen und vor die Platte hauen, tu ich aber nicht da für mich persönlich seit dem 15.02. Schonzeit ist aber auf DS und Barsche werde ich nicht verzichten!


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> @ Asphaltmonster: Lese halt erst seid letztem Jahr regelmäßig mit- aber nach dem einen fällt es MIR zumindest schon auf....#6
> 
> @ CarpCrakc: Merkste nicht, daß es völlig egal ist wie wer hier Spinnfischen definiert!!! Frag 10 Leute und Du hast 11 Meinungen!! Die einzige Definition die Zählt ist deines Vereins!! Willste sonst bei ner Kontrolle versuchen damit zu argumentieren, daß XYZ aus dem Anglerforum aber gesagt hat....



Will ich nicht .
Ich ruf morgen an und frag nach , möchte nämlich noch etwas länger den Flossenträgern nachstellen.


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wieso bringt mir meine Fischerprüfung nichts ?
> Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun ?
> ...




biste jetzt geprüfter angler oder nicht?
wenn du deine frage nicht selbst beantworten kannst - was haste dann gelernt in der "ach-so-sinnvollen-prüfung"?

dass fische im wasser...


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Jose schrieb:


> biste jetzt geprüfter angler oder nicht?
> wenn du deine frage nicht selbst beantworten kannst - was haste dann gelernt in der "ach-so-sinnvollen-prüfung"?
> 
> dass fische im wasser...



Wirklich viel dazugelernt hab ich wirklich nicht , da ich doch das meiste schon wusste (Vater Angler).
Über was wird da gesprochen : Gewässerkunde,Fischkunde,Rechtskunde (Uferbegehungsrecht etc.) Gerätekunde , aber auch nicht wirklich mehr|uhoh:
Ich hab meine Prüfung mit 4 Fehlern vor 3 Jahren bestanden


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Moment, wo isses jetzt schon wieder...- Mensch, immer wenn ich's brauch....- Aaaaah, hier:


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> |krach:*
> Ich will kein Hintertürchen oder eine Grauzone ausnutzen , um auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen !!
> Ich will lediglich Barsche fangen, die bei uns keine Schonzeit haben !
> Hab es jetzt alle verstanden ??*|krach:




dann nimm 'ne verdammte pose und 'nen wurm

























und brüll nicht so rum!


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann nimm 'ne verdammte pose und 'nen wurm
> 
> W
> 
> ...



Wenn hier 7 Leute kommen und mir, trotz 3 maliger Rechtfertigung, unterstellen , dass ich den Hechten und Zandern nachstellen , reichts mir auch irgenwann 
Ich werd jetzt erstmal nachfragen und schau dann weiter.


----------



## siloaffe (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Nunja wie definiert sich Raubfischschonzeit? 

Es ist die Zeit in der die RAUBFISCHE geschont sind oder nicht. 
Haben die Barsche nicht auch mal `n paar wochen Ruhe verdient. 
Jedoch, der Sin darin das die Raubfischschonzeit/Frühjahrsschonzeit meistens mit der Zanderschonzeit zusammen gelegt wird ist, das der Zander ein Nestwächter ist und alles verbeißt was sich nähert egal ob Fisch, Krebs, Kopyto, Keitech, 2",3",4" oder sonst was... 
Beißt er auf nen "BARSCHKÖDER" und wird von seinem Nest weggezerrt, findet er dieses in der Regel nicht wieder und die Brut, die sich auf das Elterntier verlässt bleibt als Mahlzeit für den Rest der unterwasserwelt zurück.
Daher hat die "RAUBFISCHSCHONZEIT" schon nen Sin selbst wenn der Barsch keine Artenspezifische Schonzeit hat.

An alle die Logikverwehrer welche hier schreien die Hecht und Zanderschonzeiten sollen zusammengelegt werden. 
Bevor man das macht müsst ihr den Hechten und Zandern ersztmal beibringen das sie gefälligst gleichzeitig zu laichen haben.|rolleyes


----------



## diez (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wenn hier 7 Leute kommen und mir, trotz 3 maliger Rechtfertigung, unterstellen , dass ich den Hechten und Zandern nachstellen , reichts mir auch irgenwann



Wenn auf deine Angelmethode Hecht und Zander anspringen machst doch nix anderes, auch wennst edlere Vorsätze hast  über *das* regen sich die Leute auf.

Mach ein gut lesbares Schild auf dein Raubfischsystem "nur für Barsche" und gut ist´s #h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Dem Beitrag von Siloaffe (Nr. 46) muß man nix mehr hinzufügen, alles gesagt.

Auf der einen Seite C&R um jeden Preis, auf der anderen Seite Barsche zuppeln und dabei immer die Gefahr einen Zander vom Nest wegzufangen und seine Brut zu vernichten. 
Da ist es egal ob du auf Barsche angelst. Fakt ist: diese Regelung hat einen Sinn und das ist der Schutz der Zander und seiner Brut.


Ich vermisse die Zeit wo es (zumindestens bei uns) eine generelle Raubfschschonzeit vom 1.2. bis zum 31.5 eines jeden Jahres gab. Und ich setze alles daran das die so wieder eingeführt wird. Zumindestens bei uns und in Gewässern wo der Zander und der Barsch diesen Schutz dringend nötig haben.

@CarpCrakc warum begreifst du nicht einfach das es auch mal eine Zeit geben sollte wo man ALLE Raubfische mal in Ruhe lässt?


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt erstmal nachfragen und schau dann weiter.



Was hast du eigentlich gegen eine Pose und 'nen fetten Tauwurm am Haken? Zugegeben, dafür braucht man kein teures Tackle auszuführen und ab und zu verirrt sich auch mal ein großes Rotauge dran, weil man die Montage nicht auf Grund legt, aber auf große Barsche ist das noch immer eine der besten Methoden. Leider wissen nur viele überhaupt nicht mehr, wie man sie richtig einsetzt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Leider wissen nur viele überhaupt nicht mehr, wie man sie richtig einsetzt.



Ganz einfach: neben der von dir angeführten Möglichkeit ist nicht "cool" genug.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> |krach:*
> Ich will kein Hintertürchen oder eine Grauzone ausnutzen , um auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen !!
> Ich will lediglich Barsche fangen, die bei uns keine Schonzeit haben !
> Hab es jetzt alle verstanden ??*|krach:




Ich versteh Dich. Ich versteh auch die Schriftgröße und -farbe.

Du musst bedenken, dass Du in Deutschland lebst. Und der Deutsche an sich ist nunmal Verbotsgeil und unterstellt jedem anderen immer das schlechteste.

Spinnfischen ist im Grunde das fischen mit künstlichen Ködern, ergänzt vielleicht noch um das fischen mit totem Köfi am System.

So sagt es der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Aber der hat ja nun mal in Deutschland nix mehr zu sagen.

Es spricht bei klarem Gedanken überhaupt nix gegen das Angeln mit drop-shot auf Barsch. Der Barsch hat bei Euch keine Schonzeit, also darfst Du ihn beangeln. Und das solltest Du auch tun, wenn Dir danach ist.

Wie hier bereits erwähnt wird, musst Du Dich lediglich beim Hegepflichtigen erkundigen, wie dieser die drop-shot Methode sieht. Erlaubt er sie, tu es und habe Spass dabei.
Und wenn tatsächlich ein Zander einsteigt, setzt Du ihn halt zurück.

Erlaubt er es nicht, frage ob Du mit Pose und Wurm angeln darfst. Wenn ja, frage, wie schnell Du die Montage einholen darfst, nicht dass Dich einer wegen Spinnfischen mit Pose anzeigt.|supergri

Hier im Internet triffst Du in erster Linie auf Leute, die auch täglich kontrollieren, ob jemand falsch parkt. Und das an Parkplätzen, die sie selber nie benutzen werden.|rolleyes


----------



## siloaffe (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@ Ralle24: 

Stimmt schon, hierzulande haben wir ein Übermaaß an reglementierungen und der Sinn einiger erschließt sich mir nicht im geringsten. 
Wenn ich aber sehe wie jedes noch so kleine Schlupfloch breiter unde breiter getreten wird weis ich wie dieses Regelchaos zustandegekommen ist. Aber so sind wir Deutschen eben, alles wird so lange außgereizt bis ein neues Verbot kommt... 

Was soll der Verein denn machen? 
Um alles und jedes Hintertürchen zu schließen müssten die Erlaubnisscheine das Format von nem Telefonbuch haben, dann mault der Angler über den Papierkram. Schreibt der Verein jedoch nur "In der Raubfischschonzeit von/bis ist das Spinnfischen verboten" (was mMn unmissverstandlich ist da alleine der Begriff Raubfischschonzeit eigentlich schon alles sagt) wird alles darangesetzt die Regelung ausszuhebeln. 

Auf der einen Seite forerst du, weniger Reglementierung und mehr Eigenverantwortung. 
Ist dann wirklich mal was Pauschal umschrieben bzw. vereinfacht abgedruckt forderst du klare Definitionen... 

Also für mein verständniss passt das hier nicht ganz zusammen#c


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Fakt ist doch das derjenige welche gezielt auf Zander & Hecht in der Schonzeit fischen will dies auch tut und zwar warscheinlich ohne mühevoll mit DS+Wurm an denselben vorbeizuangeln! Hier wird von Raubfischschonzeit gesprochen aber dem ist eben nicht so! Hecht und Zander ist klar aber warum soll ich nicht auf Barsch angeln oder sobald das Wasser 8-9Grad hat auch auf Aal und genau hierbei sind Zanderfänge auch nicht ausgeschlossen! Wer Raubbau betreiben will wird dies tun und zwar unabhängig von Gewässer oder gar Gesetzen! Die ewige Diskusion ob Spinnfischen oder nicht ist doch nur Senf, kein Richter wird gegen jemanden urleilen der mit nen Wurm den Barschen nachstellt!
Viel mehr geht es doch hier um die Meinung selbsternannter Hilfspolizisten die denken die Welt verbessern zu müssen und selbst was nicht machen können was andere zum Erfolg bringt! Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen die Schonzeit mit dieser Angelei zu verkürzen! Sollte mich persönlich deswegen jemand anzinken werde ich mir die Karte von der angrenzenden Strecke holen und bis 31.03. Zander entnehmen, wobei das bei uns abgeklärt ist!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> @ Ralle24:
> 
> Auf der einen Seite forerst du, weniger Reglementierung und mehr Eigenverantwortung.
> Ist dann wirklich mal was Pauschal umschrieben bzw. vereinfacht abgedruckt forderst du klare Definitionen...



Das passt ganz gut zusammen.

Wäre ich Hegepflichtger, stünde auf den Erlaubniskarten: In der Zeit von xx bis xx ist der Fang von Hecht, Zander, oder was auch immer verboten.

Egal wie, Punkt, Ende, Aus.

Denn genau das will ich dann nicht, und damit hab ich alles gesagt.

Und wenn dann einer mit kleinen Blinkern versucht, Barsche zu fangen, soll er doch. Erwische ich ihn, wie er einen Hecht fängt, hat er ein Problem (wenn ich ihm eins machen will).

Erwische ich ihn nicht, hat er halt Glück gehabt.

Will ich sicherstellen dass ich möglichst viele erwische, setze ich alles daran, umfangreiche Kontrollen zu gewährleisten.

Tue ich das nicht, weils z.B. zu teuer wäre, nehme ich ein paar Schonzeitfrevler halt in Kauf. Who cares ?

Unterm Strich erlaube ich vielen Anglern eine verantwortungsvolle und spannende Fischwaid. Angler, die vielleicht auch darauf achten, wenn jemand einen Hecht in der Schonzeit fängt. Die aber zumindest am Wasser sind und schon durch ihre Anwesenheit die Hemmschwelle für andere höher legen.

Und die, die keine Hemmschwelle haben, krieg ich auch mit den ausgefeiltesten Formulierungen nicht weg.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

ich blicke hier auch langsam nicht mehr durch....

Unterscheiden muss man die Gewässerbestimung von der pers. Moral.

Wer moralisch an die Sache ran geht und es keine Einschränkungen der Angelart auf Barsch gibt- der wartet die Hecht und Zanderschonzeit bis Ende ab und fischt erst dann eben wieder auf Barsch.

Im Falle der Bestimmung am Gewässer:

Raubfischschonzeit ist für MICH inkl. Barsch und sogar Aal. Da der Barsch beim TE aber kein Mindestmaß und keine Schonzeit hat - fällt er zwar aus dem Bereich geschonte Fische raus, dennoch ist das Spinnfischen! und auch auf Barsch für den angegeben Zeitraum nicht erlaubt. Hier geht es nicht um die genaue Def. der Beute, sondern um die Angelart.

Drop-Shot, T-Rig, C-Rig, Split-Shot Rig usw. sind in der Anglerwelt anerkannte Spinnfischmethoden...Ursprung in den USA und dort als Spinnfischtechnik ausgewiesen....


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um die genaue Def. der Beute, sondern um die Angelart.
> 
> Drop-Shot, T-Rig, C-Rig, Split-Shot Rig usw. sind in der Anglerwelt anerkannte Spinnfischmethoden...Ursprung in den USA und dort als Spinnfischtechnik ausgewiesen....



Ok, wenn ich also mit nen Sargblei, Vorfach und Wurm angle und den ganzen Brei langsam über den Grund zubbel dann ist das legal.....#q
Oder haste dafür auch ne verenglischung?


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Und irgendwann reicht es den Vereinen, wenn immer wieder die gleiche Tour läuft und es kein allgemeines Einsehen gibt. Dann werden keine Gastkarten mehr verkauft und als letztes Mittel die Gewässer mit befristeten Sperren für alle belegt. Will das jemand erleben?


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und irgendwann reicht es den Vereinen, wenn immer wieder die gleiche Tour läuft und es kein allgemeines Einsehen gibt. Dann werden keine Gastkarten mehr verkauft und als letztes Mittel die Gewässer mit befristeten Sperren für alle belegt. Will das jemand erleben?



Wiso denn wenn es von selben abgesegnet ist??


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ok,* wenn ich also mit nen Sargblei, Vorfach und Wurm angle und den ganzen Brei langsam über den Grund zubbel dann ist das legal*.....#q
> Oder haste dafür auch ne verenglischung?


 

Natürlich, du angelst ja dann auf Winteraal.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Raubfischschonzeit ist für MICH inkl. Barsch und sogar Aal. Da der Barsch beim TE aber kein Mindestmaß und keine Schonzeit hat - fällt er zwar aus dem Bereich geschonte Fische raus, dennoch ist das Spinnfischen! und auch auf Barsch für den angegeben Zeitraum nicht erlaubt. Hier geht es nicht um die genaue Def. der Beute, sondern um die Angelart.



Ach so ?

Worum geht es denn bei einer Schonzeit?

Um die Angelmethode, oder um die geschonte Fischart?

Was soll ein Spinnfischverbot, wenn da schon steht, Du darfst keine Hechte fangen ?

Die Rangfolge der Verbotsbeschreibungen:


1.) Du darfst keine Hechte fangen.

2.) Du darfst auch mit Spinnködern keine Hechte fangen

3.) Du darfst auch mit Spinnködern und Wobblern keine Hechte fangen

4.) Du darfst weder mit Spinnködern, noch mit Wobblern, noch mit anderen Kunstködern  Hechte fangen

5.) Du darfst weder mit Spinnködern, noch mit Wobblern, noch mit anderen Kunstködern, noch mit aktiv geführten Naturködern Hechte fangen.



Was bitte ist denn die Kernaussage ?

*Richtig, Du darfst keine Hechte fangen.*

Damit ist alles gesagt und jegliche blödsinnige Diskussion und jede Schlupflochsuche im Keim erstickt.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um die genaue Def. der Beute, sondern um die Angelart.
> 
> Drop-Shot, T-Rig, C-Rig, Split-Shot Rig usw. sind in der Anglerwelt anerkannte Spinnfischmethoden...Ursprung in den USA und dort als Spinnfischtechnik ausgewiesen....


Der DAV sachsen äußert sich dazu folgendermaßen:


> Alle  Angelmethoden, auch sogenannte neuartige wie Dropshotangeln, sind den  jeweils zugelassenen Angelkategorien unter Punkt 2 der Gewässerordnung  des LVSA zuzuordnen. Entscheidend ist immer wieder nur die  Köderverwendung. *Jede verwendete Angel definiert sich über den angebrachten Köder und nicht allein über die Köderführung!*
> _Beispiel:_
> _Das  Dropshotangeln mit Gummifisch ist dem Spinnangeln zuzuordnen, das  Dropshotangeln mit Wurm als Köder ist jedoch eine Friedfischangel und  auch von Februar bis April erlaubt. Somit kann, abhängig vom  angebrachten Köder, diese Angelmethode als Friedfischangel oder Spinn-  bzw. Raubfischangel Verwendung finden. _



Quelle


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@ Lochi

genau das wäre eine Definitionslücke die der Verein klären muss um den es hier geht... der TE hat aber nach ausgewiesen Spinnfischtechniken wie T-Rig usw. gefragt... und das ist def. Spinnfischen.

Andal hats auf den Punkt gebracht.... ich kann mein Raubfischgeschirr aufgrund solcher Lücken in den Definitionen und dank listiger Vereinsmitglieder bis 01.06. daheim lassen 

Die wollten auch nur alle auf Barsch... doof nur, dass wir eig keine im Gewässer haben, sondern zu 90% Zander ...


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@Fr33

siehe Post 61


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Lochi
> 
> genau das wäre eine Definitionslücke die der Verein klären muss um den es hier geht... der TE hat aber nach ausgewiesen Spinnfischtechniken wie T-Rig usw. gefragt... und das ist def. Spinnfischen.
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach so ?
> 
> Worum geht es denn bei einer Schonzeit?
> 
> ...




Du darfst trotzdem keine Hechte fangen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Hier gehts doch gar nicht um mich 

Das Spinnfischverbot ist genau dazu da, dass man eben nicht mit der Barschrute oder den Rapfenködern versucht die Hechte zu ärgern....

Und ich habe schon öfters dann sowas gesehn, dass der vorne im Maul gehakte Fisch (Köder hing schön raus) dann abgeschlagen wurde und der Köder dann mit der Zange weiter in den Fisch geschoben wurde ... dann kann man nämlich behaupten der Fisch habe geschluckt...

2x im Anstand von 3 Jahren am hessischen Rhein vorgekommen, wo es nur eine Artenschonzeit gibt....


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Wiso denn wenn es von selben abgesegnet ist??



Wie meinen?

Please answer in a whole sentence!


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Wenn es mit dem Verein und den Aufsehern abgestimmt ist!
An der Saalekaskade gibt es z.B. keine probleme, warum auch!?

War der Satz genehm? @Andal ;o)


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Ja danke, so versteht es auch ein alter Mann wie ich. 

Aber ich hab mich nicht auf euren Verein im speziellen bezogen, sondern eine allgemeine Aussage getroffen, was passieren kann, wenn es eben zu keinem gemeinsamen Einsehen kommt.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Die DAV Regelung kenne ich - die ist aber für Verbandgewässer gültig oder? Ich als VDSF Zwangsjünger muss bei DAV Dingen passen.... aber Verbandsgewässer sind doch wieder ne andere Hausnummer als Vereinsgewässer (bei letzteren legt der Verein die Regeln fest)...


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Eben und ich meine das es eben zu keinen problemen kommt wenn man das abstimmt! Egal in welchem Verein! Vielleicht hilft uns ein gemeinsames einsehen auch dahin weiter diese Diskusionen ab acta zu legen! In Schweden gibt es auch Schonzeiten aber Kunstköderverbot??? Man kann alles treiben aber auch übertreiben!


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@Fr33

unsere Gewässer wurden vom VDSF gepachtet!


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Unser Vereinsgewässer z.B nicht  Daher die Frage wer, wie und wo was gepachtet hat.... 

ich hab auch immer gerne schweden mit D verglichen... das ist aber so als würde ich den Bodensee mit dem 0,8ha Vereinstümpel vergleichen ...


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die DAV Regelung kenne ich - die ist aber für Verbandgewässer gültig oder? Ich als VDSF Zwangsjünger muss bei DAV Dingen passen.... aber Verbandsgewässer sind doch wieder ne andere Hausnummer als Vereinsgewässer (bei letzteren legt der Verein die Regeln fest)...


Richtig, hier hat der Landesverband für seine Gewässer eine eindeutige Regelung getroffen. 

Diese Entscheidung kann im Fall des Threadopeners nur dessen Verein treffen, so es denn ein vereinseigenes Gewässer ist!

Alles andere ist Mutmaßung!



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und ich habe schon öfters dann sowas gesehn, dass  der vorne im Maul gehakte Fisch (Köder hing schön raus) dann  abgeschlagen wurde und der Köder dann mit der Zange weiter in den Fisch  geschoben wurde ... dann kann man nämlich behaupten der Fisch habe  geschluckt...



Welchen Zweck sollte das haben? Oder darf man sich bei euch "versehentlich" in der Schonzeit gefange Arten die "versehentlich" zu tief geschluckt haben aneignen?


----------



## siloaffe (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und irgendwann reicht es den Vereinen, wenn immer wieder die gleiche Tour läuft und es kein allgemeines Einsehen gibt. Dann werden keine Gastkarten mehr verkauft und *als letztes Mittel die Gewässer mit befristeten Sperren für alle belegt*. Will das jemand erleben?



So wie ich das verstehe ist genau das passiert.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach so ?
> 
> 
> *Richtig, Du darfst keine Hechte fangen.*
> ...



*Fast richtig! *
In der Hechtschonzeit darfst du keine hechte fangen. 
Und in der Raubfischschonzeit darfst du keine Raubfische Fangen 

Was wissen wir denn im konkreten Fall? 

1. Der Verein hat eine Raubfischschonzeit eingeführt
2. der Verein hat in dieser Zeit das Spinnfischen verboten 
3. Barsche sind Raubfische 
4. Drop Shot ist Spinnfischen

Für meine Brgriffe ist das selbsterklärend, oder etwa nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer nun seine Posen/Grundmontage einzubbelt muss damit rechnen das ihm vorgeworfen wird auf Raubfische geangelt zu haben und hier hat mi Einzelfall der Richter zu entscheiden|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@ andreas b.

soweit ich informiert bin, ist das in Hessen an öffentlichen Gewässern (z.B: Rhein) der Fall.... sehr gerne bei kleinen Zandern gemacht, wenn mit KöfI geangelt wurde.... dann ist einfach das Vorfach im Fisch verblieben und alles war ok....

Edit:
Ich finde den Abschnitt im leider nicht mehr.... war mir aber sicher, dass in Hessen, anders als in RLP der untermaßige und schwer verletzte Fisch nicht vergraben werden muss....


----------



## wrdaniel (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich finde den Abschnitt im leider nicht mehr.... war mir aber sicher, dass in Hessen, anders als in RLP der untermaßige und schwer verletzte Fisch nicht vergraben werden muss....



Laut "RLP - Erlaubnisschein Rhein 2012" müssen die untermaßigen Fische unabhängig ihres Zustandes zurüchgesetz werden. Weis nicht was auf dem 2013er steht.


----------



## CarpCrakc (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich versteh Dich. Ich versteh auch die Schriftgröße und -farbe.
> 
> Du musst bedenken, dass Du in Deutschland lebst. Und der Deutsche an sich ist nunmal Verbotsgeil und unterstellt jedem anderen immer das schlechteste.
> 
> ...


|good:|good:|good:|good:
Endlich mal jemand , der hier was versteht.
Was ist , wenn die Raubfischschonzeit nicht genau(Datum) angegeben ist ?
Welche Schonzeit zählt dann ?
Momentan schneits eh wieder 
Hab dem Gewässerwart jetzt mal ne Sms geschrieben , da ich ihn immer noch nicht erreicht habe #q
So wie ich das hier sehen , beharrt ihr alle auf euren moralischen Einstellungen.
Nur weil es Raubfischschonzeit heißt , heißt es nicht automatisch, das der Barsch geschützt ist. Und nur weil ihr denkt , dass man es verbieten müsste und mich dazu einsperren , weil ich mich erkundigen will ,heißt es lange nicht , das es wirklich verboten ist und wenn mich hier manche noch so verteufeln.:r 
Ich versuche keine Hechte in der Schonzeit zu fangen , ich suche lediglich die Definition Spinnangeln ( wenn statt eines Kunstköders ein Wurm benutzt wird).
Wie stur und unbelehrbar hier manche wirklich sein können #d


----------



## Fr33 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Wer so ein Thema öffentlich anreisst, sollte - ja muss eig. vorher wissen wie das enden wird....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Zeit wo es (zumindestens bei uns) eine generelle Raubfschschonzeit vom 1.2. bis zum 31.5 eines jeden Jahres gab. Und ich setze alles daran das die so wieder eingeführt wird. Zumindestens bei uns und in Gewässern wo der Zander und der Barsch diesen Schutz dringend nötig haben.



Nur dreht sich Rad ansch.auch andersherum..ein Verein hier aus der Umgebung ist jetzt auch zurückgerudert.Bis vor einem Jahr generelles KuKö Verbot bis 31.05..jetzt hat man es aufgegeben,den Passus generelles KuKö Verbot gekappt und die NRW Schonzeiten übernommen.Was heisst..du darfst bis 31.3. mit KuKö auf Zander weiterfischen und der Barsch fällt unter den Tisch. #c

Auf Druck der Mitglieder!


----------



## CarpCrakc (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

So 
Der Gewässerwart hat zurückgeschrieben.
Es ist verboten mit jeglicher Art von Spinnangeln (von nem gezupften Wurm an 2 Bleischroten) während der Schonzeit zu angeln.
Damit hat sich die Sache auch erledigt


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> @Fr33
> 
> unsere Gewässer wurden vom VDSF gepachtet!



nö vom tlav bzw lavt.
wäre ja noch schöner wenn der vdsf(bund) thüringer gewässer pachtet.#h

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe ist genau das passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Raubfischschonzeit ist alles andere als selbsterklärend. Raubfischschonzeit ist Quark.

Döbel,Rapfen, Aland kann man prima mit Kunstködern fangen. Sind aber keine Raubfische. 

Um jetzt zu verhindern, dass jemand während der Raubfischschonzeit auf diese Arten mit Kunstköder angelt, muss man die Raubfischschonzeit also wieder um das Kunstköderverbot ergänzen. Und das wieder um das Verbot des drop-shot mit Wurm, und so weiter.

Was bitte will man denn ?

Man will Hecht und/oder Zander schützen, hier und da vielleicht auch noch den Barsch oder Salmoniden.

Dann soll man das doch einfach sagen.

Du darfst von xx bis xx keine Zander, Hechte, Barsche oderwasauchimmer fangen.

Nie nicht, mit nix, auch nicht mit Brot. Überhaupt gar nicht.
Pfui, Aus, Sitz, Platz !

Fertig !

Ich weiß nicht, warum man Regelkataloge für Aussagen erstellt, die man in einem Satz und für jeden Deppen verständlich sagen kann.


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Raubfischschonzeit ist alles andere als selbsterklärend. Raubfischschonzeit ist Quark.
> 
> Döbel,Rapfen, Aland kann man prima mit Kunstködern fangen. Sind aber keine Raubfische.
> 
> ...




Man will aber auch versehentliche Fänge verhindern und daher das Spinnfischverbot. 

Ein Kuköverbot wäre unangebracht, warum soll der Stipper denn keine Künstliche Maden oder Maiskörner nutzen dürfen. 

Aber sei es drum der Te hat Antwort vom gewässerwart _"Es ist verboten mit jeglicher Art von Spinnangeln (von nem gezupften Wurm an 2 Bleischroten) während der Schonzeit zu angeln."_ und damit ist der Drops gelutscht#h


----------



## LOCHI (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



antonio schrieb:


> nö vom tlav bzw lavt.
> wäre ja noch schöner wenn der vdsf(bund) thüringer gewässer pachtet.#h
> 
> antonio



Und seit wann? Was war vor drei jahren lieber antonio:q


----------



## antonio (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

was war denn da, ich wüßte nicht, daß der vdsf nen pachtvertrag hat.

antonio#h


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Moin...
Verallgemeinern wir das "Kunstköderverbot", "Spinnangelverbot" etc doch mal. Da bin ich voll bei Ralle! Viele Bestimmungen sind da absolut inkonsequent. Man will eine Fischart schonen und verbietet bestimmte Techniken und Köder. Das Ganze nennt man dann "Raubfischschonzeit"....
Wie aber sieht das dann mit einer "Friedfischschonzeit" aus? In Hessen sind einige Friedfische zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten geschützt. Ein generelles Verbot von Würmern, Grund- und Posenangeln wird aber nicht ausgesprochen. In meinen Augen ist sowas inkonsequent und fahrlässig: es schreit förmlich nach "Schlupflöchern".
Einfache Bestimmungen wie "Hechtschonzeit von bis", und das umsetzen auf Zanderschonzeit, Forelle, Karpfen, Barbe, Moderlieschen, Aal, Schleie und von mir aus Goldfisch müssen her. 
So kann es diese leidigen Diskussionen um Auslegung irgendwelcher Begriffe, Definitionen gar nicht mehr geben!
Bsp: ich habe in die Bestimmungen der Fischerzunft Frankfurt geschaut. Demnach darf mal Spinnrute und Kunstköder nur ab 1.6. eines jeden Jahres einsetzen. Köderfisch jedoch das ganze Jahr hindurch... Da fragt man sich doch: geht's noch? Inkonsequenz gepaart mit konsequenter Rechtsunsicherheit nenne ich das!


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Wenn sich denn jeder dran hällt ist alles tutti.:m 

Jedoch wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht sehen wir ja am Rhein in NRW. 
Da wird bis zum 1.4. mit 10er Gummies auf Zander und nach dem 1.4 mit den gleichen 10er Gummies auf "Barsch" gefischt.|rolleyes 
Wenn dann, oh Wunder, doch der Zander beisst wird er natüüüürlich zurückgesetzt "mann kann sich ja nicht aussuchen was beisst." |uhoh:
Jedoch freuen sich die Grundeln während dessen über unbewachten Zanderkaviar. Da man hier keinerlei Handhabe hat, die Artenschonzeit problemlos ungangen werden kann und dem Fisch somit keinerlei Ruhe gewährt wird kommen dann weitere Reglementierungen wie Kukö/Spinnangelverbot etc..... 

Das ganze ist ein Rattenschwanz der durch diese Schwachsinnige Schlupflochsucherei alla: "Ds mit Wurm" etc. immer weiter in die Länge gezogen wird.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Maßnahme, Gegenmaßnahme, Gegengegenmaßnahme... bis das System kolabiert. Anschließend gemeinsames Wolfsgeheul und zerdrücken dicker Krokodilstränen. Die Dummen sterben auch, aber sie sterben leider nicht aus!


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Problem: hindert es diejenigen, denen Verbote und Schonzeiten vollkommen latte sind, dagegen zu verstoßen? Ich meine nein, weshalb diese "komischen" Regelungen m. E. vollkommen praxisfern sind und entsorgt gehören!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wenn sich denn jeder dran hällt ist alles tutti.:m
> 
> Jedoch wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht sehen wir ja am Rhein in NRW.
> Da wird bis zum 1.4. mit 10er Gummies auf Zander und nach dem 1.4 mit den gleichen 10er Gummies auf "Barsch" gefischt.|rolleyes
> ...



Nein, immer noch nicht.

Es ist verboten von-bis einen Zander zu fangen.

Es ist auch verboten, versehentlich einen Zander zu fangen.

Wer in der Zeit angelt, hat seine Angelmethode so auszuwählen, dass er den Fang eines Zanders nach Möglichkeit vermeidet, oder, wenn er doch einen fängt, die Konsequenzen zu tragen. 

Wenn der Barschangler mit der drop-shot Methode in der Schonzeit einen Zander fängt, ist die Angelerlaubnis weg. Er musste damit rechnen, dass ein Zander einsteigt. 
Der Posenangler, dem ein Zander auf den Wurmhaken geht, musste nicht damit rechnen, setzt ihn halt zurück und wird ganz sicher nicht einen Zander nach dem anderen fangen. Da schweigt der Kontrolleur, falls er sowas überhaupt mal zu sehen bekommt.
Toter Zander im Gepäck ist sowieso das Aus. Egal womit gefangen.

Was Du propagierst ist das vorsorgliche, und zudem vergebliche, vermeidenwollen eventuell eintretender, absichtlicher Schonzeitvergehen auf Grund eines Generalverdachts. 

Es krankt nicht an einer Handvoll Schonzeitfrevler, es krankt an einer Legion derjenigen, die Löcher mit Löchern stopfen wollen und so immer neue Löcher reißen.


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer in der Zeit angelt, hat seine Angelmethode so auszuwählen, dass er den Fang eines Zanders nach Möglichkeit vermeidet, oder, wenn er doch einen fängt, die Konsequenzen zu tragen.


Nehmen wir mal an, ich erachte mein 15er Gummifisch als einen Köder, mit dem ich nach Möglichkeit vermeide, einen Zander zu fangen und fische damit während der "Zander-Fangverbots-Zeit".
Ich fange keinen Zander, fische aber mit dem Köder und werde kontrolliert.

What happens?
Bin ich am A%&/, weil ich meine Methode nicht so angepasst habe, dass ich nach Möglichkeit keinen Zander fange?
Habe ich Glück, weil ich grade keinen Zander gefangen/im Rucksack habe?


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Solange es in der "Zanderschonzeit" kein generelles Verbot gibt, Kunstköder einzusetzen, kann Dir nix passieren!!! Hechte gehen genauso gut auf einen 15er Gummifisch, dito Wels!!

Btw: den FANG ODER die Entnahme zu verbieten ist für mich genauso praxisfern. Ein Verbot der Entnahme ist eindeutig und sehr gut umsetzbar!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



smithie schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, ich erachte mein 15er Gummifisch als einen Köder, mit dem ich nach Möglichkeit vermeide, einen Zander zu fangen und fische damit während der "Zander-Fangverbots-Zeit".
> Ich fange keinen Zander, fische aber mit dem Köder und werde kontrolliert.
> 
> What happens?
> ...




Wenn Du mit der Methode keinen Zander fängst, ist doch alles Paletti. Wenn Du einen Zander im Rucksack hast und erwischt wirst, bist Du am Ar$ch.

*Du* weißt doch, was verboten ist. Dann weißt Du auch was passiert, wenn Du das Verbot brichst und erwischt wirst.

Wir sollten endlich aufhören, Verbote für mögliche Absichten zu suchen, dafür mehr auf die Ahndung tatsächlicher Verstöße konzentrieren.


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

@Ralle: meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht ok, wenn ich mit einem 15er Gummi in der "Zander-Fangverbots-Zeit" fische.
Klar kann auch ein Hecht oder Waller beißen, aber ich nehme mit diesem Köder billigend in Kauf, einen Zander zu fangen, der geschont ist.
Die Formulierung mag klar sein, aber die letztendlich Auslegung ist genauso schwammig.

Nur wird man nie ein Formulierung hinbekommen, die glasklar ist und damit ist es letztendlich wieder am Augenmaß des Kontrolleurs gelegen - und damit subjektiv:
war der Beifang nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden (wie Du es geschrieben hast), oder hätte ich meinen Köder besser auswählen müssen (und damit den Beifang vermeiden).


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



smithie schrieb:


> Nur wird man nie ein Formulierung hinbekommen, die glasklar...



Natürlich gibt es diese Formulierung. Sie lautet:

"Keinerlei Angelfischerei zwischen dem 1. März und dem 30. Mai!"


Frage ist nur, ob wir das haben wollen?


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Nein Andal... Nicht ganz - ist inkonsequent, da auch Friedfische einer Schonzeit unterliegen. Für Hessen hieße das "keine Angelfischerei zwischen 1.10 und 30.6."....


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn der Barschangler mit der drop-shot Methode in der Schonzeit einen Zander fängt, ist die Angelerlaubnis weg. Er musste damit rechnen, dass ein Zander einsteigt.
> Der Posenangler, dem ein Zander auf den Wurmhaken geht, musste nicht damit rechnen,....



Wo ist diese Regelung nachzulesen? 

Du wiedersprichst dir gerade selbst. 
Die ganze Zeit wetterst du dagegen ein Verbot über Köder und Methode zu definieren. 
Hier schreibst du aber wer mit Ds fängt wird besteaft und wer mit Pose fängt nicht. 
Das ist aber genau jene Definition die DU ablehnst! 


P.s. und was passiert wenn mir beim Rapfenangeln im Rhein ein Lachs oder ne Mefo auf nen kleinen Blinker oder Spinner gehn?#c


----------



## Lommel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Dann setzt du den Lachs halt schonend zurück.

Was er meint ist die Mitnahme, die ist verboten.

Als hast du einen im Rucksack, ist das schlecht. Setzt du ihn zurück, ist alles gut.

Und wie es schon der grosse Philosoph Otto sagte: Brauchst du ein Muster auf der Butter, geh mit nem Kamm rüber.. Das ist der Schwamm drüber Blluuees...


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Dann setzt du den Lachs halt schonend zurück.
> 
> Was er meint ist die Mitnahme, die ist verboten.
> 
> ...



Und warum wird dann der, der "außversehen" nen Zander in der Schonzeit auf Gummi fängt und zurücksetzt bestaft|kopfkrat


----------



## diez (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Ich versuch mal die Schonzeit mit dem Fanglimit (weil Ganzjährig geltend) zu verknüpfen.
Bei uns steht klar geschrieben, wenn das Fanglimit für eine Fischart erreicht ist hast du eine Angelart zu wählen die keine dem Limit unterliegenden Arten mehr fängt...
Bedeutet:
Hast deine 2 Hechte, kein Raubfischsystem mehr - auch nicht auf z.B. Waller. Hast deine 3 Schleien im Beutel keinen Wurm, Made, Frolic, Mais etc. mehr, auch nicht auf Weißfisch o.Ä..

Eine Pose mit kleinem Einzelhaken und ne Dendro drann ist keine reguläre Art Zander zu fischen, ein Gufi nix für Schleie...

Wenn Raubfischschonzeit ist, hast du bei uns nix mit nem Poppper am Wasser zu suchen, auch nicht wennst nen Rapfen willst, da dies eine gängige Methode ist Raubfisch zu fangen... 

Wenn Barbenschonzeit ist, brauchst nicht meinen trotzdem ein Stück Käse an den Haken zu tüdeln - gängige Methode Barben zu fangen...

Der *Mensch* muss also seine *Methode* so wählen, dass kein dummer aber geschützter Fisch gefangen wird... sollte doch einer "Artuntypisch" einsteigen darfst ihn nicht mit nehmen, auch nicht wenn er zufällig geblutet oder zu tief geschluckt hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wo ist diese Regelung nachzulesen?
> 
> Du wiedersprichst dir gerade selbst.
> Die ganze Zeit wetterst du dagegen ein Verbot über Köder und Methode zu definieren.
> ...




Die ist nirgendwo nachzulesen, weil sie zu einfach ist.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.

Wenn man sagt: Du darfst von-bis keine Hechte fangen, ist das doch ne klare Aussage.

Angelst Du mit einer Methode, bei der Du billigend in Kauf nimmst, dass ein Hecht beißt, dann ist das an sich noch nicht "strafbar", denn Du hast ja noch keinen Schonzeitverstoß begangen. 

Du wirst ja auch nicht wegen Vergewaltigung verknackt, weil Du die dafür notwendige Rute bei Dir trägst. Und das, obwohl niemand weiß, ob Du vergewaltigen willst, oder ob es Dich vielleicht plötzlich überkommt. Könnte aber sein, oder ?

Erst wenn Du dann einen Hecht fängst, verstößt Du gegen die Regel. Dann hast Du das ganz bewusst in Kauf genommen, wenn nicht sogar beabsichtigt. Wirst Du erwischt, trägst Du die Konsequenz.


Willst Du also einen Verstoß gegen das Hechtfangverbot vermeiden, musst Du halt so angeln, dass das nach Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen wird.

Fängst Du jedoch versehentlich einen Hecht auf Wurm an der Posenangel, kann Dir kein Mensch unterstellen, da irgendwas billigend in Kauf genommen zu haben. Das ist dann Pech. Du setzt ihn zurück und gut ist. 


Immer noch alles ganz einfach.


----------



## Haenger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Au Mann...

ich hab mir jetzt die letzten 3 Seiten durchgelesen und jetzt hab ich Kopfschmerzen! |uhoh:

Aber eines wird doch deutlich... da hier niemand der gleichen Auffassung ist und es zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt, scheinen die Regeln diesbeüglich nicht klar genug zu sein und gehören überarbeitet!
Da muss ich Ralle zupflichten...
Man könnte das ganze auch eindeutiger gestalten, so dass Diskussionen wie...:
"Wenn ich den Wurm nur bade isses ok, aber wenn ich ihn reinzuppel issses kacke" unter den Tisch fallen!
Wurde ja auch schon angesprochen... wie ist es denn bei der Rotfederschonzeit?
Hört da jeder gleich auf mit dem Posenangeln?
Mit Sicherheit nicht...
Sollte dann aber eigentlich auch so sein, oder nicht!
Gibt abgesehen davon ja noch mehr Bereiche die schwammig formuliert sind und die mir den Magen rumdrehen.
Ich muss da mal spontan an diverse Verbotsstrecken am Rhein denken... wenn man da nicht die Gegebenheiten vor Ort kennt hat man auch keine chance.
Am sogenannten sowieso abwärts ist in der Zeit vom... usw
so 'ne sch.... #q
Ich frag mich manchmal wer sich das alles ausgedacht hat und wie alt das eigentlich ist!?#c


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die ist nirgendwo nachzulesen, weil sie zu einfach ist.
> 
> Ich weiß auch nicht, was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.
> 
> ...



Allso muss ich wenn mir Lachs/Mefo (beide ganzjährig geschont) drauf ballert obwohl ich auf Rapfen aus war damit rechnen verknackt zu werden da ich mit Mefoblinkern im Rhein auf Rapfen fische?  

Ralle, ich verstehe schon was du meinst und ich würde gerne an die heile-heile-rosa-blümchenwelt, in der sich alle an einfache Regeln halten glauben jedoch sieht die Realität leider anders aus. 
Das ist kein Generalverdacht sondern eine Tatsache, wäre es anders hätten wir nicht zu jedem Gesetz unendlich viele Zusätze. 

Es war ne schöne Diskusion und ich hab mich herlichst amüsiert aber nu lass ichs gut sein|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Allso muss ich wenn mir Lachs/Mefo (beide ganzjährig geschont) drauf ballert obwohl ich auf Rapfen aus war damit rechnen verknackt zu werden da ich mit Mefoblinkern im Rhein auf Rapfen fische?
> 
> Ralle, ich verstehe schon was du meinst und ich würde gerne an die heile-heile-rosa-blümchenwelt, in der sich alle an einfache Regeln halten glauben jedoch sieht die Realität leider anders aus.
> Das ist kein Generalverdacht sondern eine Tatsache, wäre es anders hätten wir nicht zu jedem Gesetz unendlich viele Zusätze.
> ...




Du suchst jetzt genauso nach Verbotstürchen, wie manch übler Geselle nach Schlupflöchern.|supergri

Lachs und Meerforelle sind ganzjährig geschützt. Klar, jetzt kann man sagen, die können jederzeit beißen, auf alles mögliche. Ergo kann ich gar nicht mehr angeln, weil ich das ja nicht beeinflussen kann.

Nirgendwo steht aber geschrieben, dass es verboten ist, den gesunden Menschenverstand zu benutzen.
Es geht immer noch um das Einhalten von Verboten nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Und es gibt bei jedem Verbot und bei jeder Regel Grauzonen.

Und an eine heile-rosa-Blümchenwelt glaub ich eben so wenig, wie an eine Welt voller Verbrecher und Schonzeitfrevler. 

Und ganz genau darum sollten Gesetze und Regeln einfach und klar sein. Dann kann man auch einfach und klar gegen Verstöße vorgehen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Auszug aus unserem Vereinsblättchchen: "Während der Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit ist das Fischen mit Köderfisch, Fischfetzen und Kunstködern (ausgenommen Trockenfliegen und Nymphen unter 3cm) verboten".

Klarer gehts doch nicht. Dropshot mit Tauwurm geht bei uns also klar, Hecht und Zander würde dann eben zurückgesetzt werden.

Das Problem des schwammig definierten "Spinnfischen-Verbotes" ist doch selbst gemacht.

Erleichternd bei uns ist aber, dass wir keinen guten Zanderbestand haben und niemand darauf kommen würde Zander mit Tauwurm zu überlisten.

Wäre dies der Fall, müsste mMn einfach der Zusatz her: "Das Fischen mit Wurm an Finesse-Rigs (Drop-Shot, Carolina-Rig, Texas-Rig, etc.) wird als Spinnfischen bewerten und ist während der Zanderschonzeit ebenfalls untersagt."


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Man müsste es gar nicht 99% genau auf die Methode definiern... so ein Satz wie: " Das aktive Fischen mit Naturködern (z.B: Dropshot, Finesse Rigs jeglicher Art) wird als Spinnfischen bewertet und ist während der Zanderschonzeit ebenfalls untersagt."


----------



## Criss81 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*

Hey,

hierzu möchte ich auch noch meine Meinung kund tun. Wir haben einen kleinen Fluss gepachtet. Hauptfischart wird wohl mittlerweile der Döbel und die Bachforelle sein. (vor dem Kormoran wars die Äsche)

Generell haben wir kein Kunstköderverbot mehr, aber gern gesehen ist das Spinfischen während der Bachforellenschonzeit nicht (mein persönliches Gefühl). 

Trotzdem gehe ich gerne mit der Spinrute los um Döbel zu fangen, natürlich könnte ich auch mit Wurm/Made auf Döbelpirsch gehen. Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich dabei dann hin und wieder ne "verangelte" Forelle haben. Lieber ne Forelle am Spinner wieder abhaken, als tief im Schlund den Haken zu suchen. 

Grüße


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Man müsste es gar nicht 99% genau auf die Methode definiern... so ein Satz wie: " Das aktive Fischen mit Naturködern (z.B: Dropshot, Finesse Rigs jeglicher Art) wird als Spinnfischen bewertet und ist während der Zanderschonzeit ebenfalls untersagt."



Darf ich dann mit einer Pose, Endblei und Seitenmontage mit Wurm angeln ? Und definiere bitte "aktiv" fischen. Wie lange muss die Pose nach dem Auswerfen an Ort und Stelle bleiben, wie schnell darf ich sie einholen, darf ich beim einholen Pausen machen, und was mache ich an einem fleißenden Gewässer ?

Wie wäre es mit: " Man darf von xx bis xx keine Hechte, Zander etc. fangen" ?

Dann muss ich ja nix weiter definieren.


----------



## smithie (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ab wann ist Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: " Man darf von xx bis xx keine Hechte, Zander etc. fangen" ?
> 
> Dann muss ich ja nix weiter definieren.


Nö, definieren musst Du nix.
Du musst dann nur so lange neben dem Spinnfischer mit KuKö stehen bleiben, bis er den Hecht gefangen hat.


----------

